# will this decrease potency



## jesuse (Jun 16, 2011)

im in my last 2 weeks of flowering this nl,,,, from the start of flower i gave to much feed and lots of leaves browning,,,,im wondering should i chop it early [now] or will it be cool to let go the other 2 weeks,,,,,i feel its realy starting to brown all over will it afect potency? smoke?,,,////peace [j]


----------



## Roddy (Jun 16, 2011)

Wait it out, it'll be fine!! Browning and dying leaves are normal at this stage of the grow, the plant is using up all available resources to produce the bud!


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 17, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## jesuse (Jun 17, 2011)

cheers troops...[j]


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 17, 2011)

Might I just add that is a strangest looking plant evar! lol. Unless the image is fooling me.


----------



## jesuse (Jun 17, 2011)

ha yes its tied down bit of lst sos all the sides buds got more light...peace[j]


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 17, 2011)

Vey Nice Vey Nice


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 17, 2011)

Leaves will yellow and fall off as you get into flowering because of a depletion of N as the plant matures.  Browning of leaves like that is not normal.  It is most likely nute burn (as you mentioned) and I really would flush well if you have not.  I would not harvest early, however, unless it looks like you are going to lose the entire plant.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 17, 2011)

What color are the Triches?


----------



## jesuse (Jun 17, 2011)

weedhoper im seeing few amber in ther but still lots of clear more than half are clear  and not as meny milky as i like to see. hemp ladie im thinking nute burn as it started at the beging of flower when i went bit crazy with bio bloom its on its 7th week and i stoped the feed bout 3 weeks in ,,,and still lots of browning hapning id like to give her 2 more weeks as i just dont think the potency is ther yet. peace   [j]


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 17, 2011)

jesuse said:
			
		

> weedhoper im seeing few amber in ther but still lots of clear more than half are clear and not as meny milky as i like to see. hemp ladie im thinking nute burn as it started at the beging of flower when i went bit crazy with bio bloom its on its 7th week and i stoped the feed bout 3 weeks in ,,,and still lots of browning hapning id like to give her 2 more weeks as i just dont think the potency is ther yet. peace [j]


 Why give her 2 more weeks, why not just waiting till the plants trichomes turn???,


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 17, 2011)

Harvesting early is rarely, if ever, the correct answer.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 17, 2011)

jesuse said:
			
		

> weedhoper im seeing few amber in ther but still lots of clear more than half are clear  and not as meny milky as i like to see. hemp ladie im thinking nute burn as it started at the beging of flower when i went bit crazy with bio bloom its on its 7th week and i stoped the feed bout 3 weeks in ,,,and still lots of browning hapning id like to give her 2 more weeks as i just dont think the potency is ther yet. peace   [j]



If you haven't been feeding her, maybe she's starving?? 4 weeks, even if overfed, seems a long time without feeding. I can't see anything from the pic and am amazed and awed with THG's eagle eyes, nicely noticed!

And I'm with everyone on this, when trichs are saying she's done, she's done....  Good luck!


----------



## jesuse (Jun 17, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Why give her 2 more weeks, why not just waiting till the plants trichomes turn???,


 skag im going with the tirches just the breeder recomend 7=9 weeks and its on week7 im reconing round bout 9th week ther will be more milky wot im after and i can down this ladie and have some home growing just paid £60 ther for a harypoter....rody mybe she hungry ay but since ill hopefuly down her in 2 weeks i dont want to give her bloom now i also thout this or nute mybe both  peace [j]


----------



## Roddy (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm among those who believe feeding your gals all the way to the end is best, this keeps them producing. Some told me that the nute residual in the buds would make them "fire retardant" lmao....not the case at all! just mho.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 19, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 19, 2011)

Does it make them combust quicker or easier Roddy/THG?


----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2011)

They burn smoothly as a joint should


----------



## jesuse (Jun 20, 2011)

:watchplant: day by day im seein more amber on her,,,, ill wait till bout 25/ then shes comeing down,,,,lil bits of purp showing aswell think its threw stress theo,,, shes not very smelly ,,nothren lights would be good for stelf for this reason ...peace [j]


----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2011)

The NL I grew stunk to high heaven lol...and was one of my favorites for taste and high!! Can't recall the amount of amber I cut at, but she was good!!!!!!

Keep us posted, my friend...can't wait to hear smoke report!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 20, 2011)

I saw NL mentioned, The Dutch treat I grow has Northern Lights in the mix, when you caress her buds,and sniff your fingers the first time, you'll never forget that fragrence,


----------



## WoodyPheonix (Jun 21, 2011)

I really wish I hadnt read that post Skag, it made me feel like a vouyer!


----------



## jesuse (Jun 22, 2011)

took these 3 lilbuds off her
and this wots left,,, think the rest will be down by the end off the week as i dont want to much amber...peace [j]


----------



## jesuse (Jun 24, 2011)

and down she came today,,,bout 20/amber on her,,,8weeks 1 day,,,not as smelly or as potent as id hoped for,,,,the breeder says high bud low leaf ratio wich i found wrong[its more leafy than anything iv grew b4],,,all in wet weight off her was 82g ,,,ill jar her up in bout 6 days ,,,,peace [j]


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 24, 2011)

Looks like a lack of Lumens (light) to me.


----------



## jesuse (Jun 24, 2011)

it was under 300watt cfl ///its did trick past and present grows...///think its more strain and breeder out 5 fem pack 2 dud 2male and this 1ladie not so potent...[j]


----------

